# Bacon Venison



## Reddirt (Sep 13, 2007)

(not really a recipe)
I got a small buck during archery this year. I cut it up myself and decided to ground up most of it. This time, I ground in bulk bacon with the venison at about 1:4. Wow - I really like it.

Reddirt


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD 8) THANKS FOR THE TIP.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That does sound really good! Everytime I visit the recipe topics my stomach growls :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Next time I grind up some of my venison, I'm going to try this. It sounds a lot better than putting beef suit in it. I know that wrapping the tenderloins with a piece of bacon is good, so this would be good too. Maybe I better go get supper started.


----------

